# THE DREADED DIABETES



## Hawging It (Aug 30, 2020)

First of all don't be a hard ass and do like I did and try to tough it out. About 120 days ago I was diagnosed with diabetes. I thought I was bullet proof. 63 years young. Very active and never any inkling of any serious sickness other than a common cold. Over the past several years working all over the country and sitting behind a desk 12 hours a day you guessed it, I gained a lot of weight. Stepped on the scales last year about this time of year and I weighed 249. I'm 6'1".  I said to myself, no way in hell I am going to weigh 250 so I stopped eating a giant bowl of ice cream every night, stopped the 3 or 4 beers a night and started eating for 1 instead of 3. Started loosing weight right off the bat. That lasted for a couple of months and before you know it yep, you guessed it. Big bowl of ice cream every night, eating to much but never started back with the beer. I continued loosing weight for months at a fairly rapid rate. I wrote it off to high stress job working 12 hours a day 7 days a week rarely taking a day off. I had dropped from 249 to around 210 in just a few months. I started to get concerned the BIG C? That was my first thought. When I starting to take a leak every 2 hours and my feet went numb with needle like shooting pain and I had lost down to 192 I knew what it was but I resisted going to the Doctor. Johnny hard ass I guess. When I got down to 192 pounds 120 days ago I went to see the Doctor. They pulled enough blood to kill a horse! AIC was 14 which he said was the highest it could be. He said something about sugar was 500. He said I could have fallen into a coma and zip, that's all folks. He told me what to do and come back in 90 days. I did exactly what he advised along with the medication he prescribed. Changed my habits and after 90 days I went for a check up. A1C is now 7 and sugar level consistently  102 to 104.  The Doctor was shocked. Me too. He said keep doing what I am doing and come back in 90 days. My only issue is the numb feet with the stinging shooting pain in the bottom of my feet. That is something I will deal with from now on. I post a lot  of my meat smoking. I eat very little of it. Cooking it for family and friends. Kinda getting used to living and eating healthy. I have no choice. I will be asking for recipes for diabetics from time to time. Take care and keep on smokin!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2020)

Type 2 here....  Join the ever growing crowd.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

All my posts are diabetic friendly. All the rubs, sauces and desserts I post are very low carb using sugar substitutes that don’t impact blood sugars. I’m very glad you got it figured out and are managing it. My brother was similar to you and lost a ton and damn near died before he finally listened and got diagnosed.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 30, 2020)

Same with me in my 50's.  Been battling it ever since!  That is why I started YAWYE (you are what you eat)!  Plus, as I now know (after 8 strokes, 3 heart attacks and 5 heart operations!) stress is a big factor too!  I set up a spreadsheet in Google Sheets (free) of: Time and Date, Glucose, Weight, Temp, BP, BP after 2 hours (after taking my morning meds), BM (Y/N), and day, plus any notes.  As soon as I get up I start to track my vitals, then take my meds, then do stuff on the computer, then take my BP 2 hours later.  I print it out for my wife to see (she is my Caregiver as I can no longer do anything) when she gets up, and then eat Breakfast and do up my meds for the day (17 prescription and 6 OTC meds in 3 doses).  I take my meds when I get up (after taking my vitals), at or around 4 pm, then an hour before I go to bed.  I usually am up by 5 am (used to get up at 4am when I was working, putting in 14-18 hours a day on my feet!) but had a VERY poor diet!  Like running to Jack In The Box and getting 10 tacos for lunch!).  I am now on Hospice for terminal coronary heart disease and failing.  Just wore the pump out and no one to blame except myself!


----------



## mike243 (Aug 31, 2020)

I have been fighting it for 15 years or so, meat don't affect me much due to low/no sugar/bbq sauce ect , been on metformin 2000mg a day and have started taking another drug recently to help control it also. No idea if the new to me drug is helping yet or not. I dont do as good job avoiding foods but I limit the amount pretty good.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh, just for the record, I am now down to 204 lbs, (from 250), but as low as 194 lb, out of the hospital last year (from April 11 to July 26 in various hospitals and rehab facilities and skilled nursing homes).  I refused one last heart operation that was to go through previously installed main aortic stents in my main valve (replaced in June) and into blocked left and right ventricles, with little chance of a successful outcome (as per the cardiologist performing the operation).  He would do it if I insisted, but I didn't.  I now live with a no salt diet and am on Hospice for oxygen and various other things (meals on wheels, nurse's aid to give me showers twice a  week, A registered Nurse once a week to assess my failing progress to my last breath,  clergy and Social Services to make the final preparations, (cremation, no funeral, party at my son's house), disposal of property, where and with who my wife will live with, etc., obtaining multiple death certificates for insurance and pension transferrals, etc.).  These all have to be worked out ahead of time!  Our sons have been a big help in this!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> All my posts are diabetic friendly. All the rubs, sauces and desserts I post are very low carb using sugar substitutes that don’t impact blood sugars. I’m very glad you got it figured out and are managing it. My brother was similar to you and lost a ton and damn near died before he finally listened and got diagnosed.


Good to hear and I will continue to watch for your post.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Same with me in my 50's.  Been battling it ever since!  That is why I started YAWYE (you are what you eat)!  Plus, as I now know (after 8 strokes, 3 heart attacks and 5 heart operations!) stress is a big factor too!  I set up a spreadsheet in Google Sheets (free) of: Time and Date, Glucose, Weight, Temp, BP, BP after 2 hours (after taking my morning meds), BM (Y/N), and day, plus any notes.  As soon as I get up I start to track my vitals, then take my meds, then do stuff on the computer, then take my BP 2 hours later.  I print it out for my wife to see (she is my Caregiver as I can no longer do anything) when she gets up, and then eat Breakfast and do up my meds for the day (17 prescription and 6 OTC meds in 3 doses).  I take my meds when I get up (after taking my vitals), at or around 4 pm, then an hour before I go to bed.  I usually am up by 5 am (used to get up at 4am when I was working, putting in 14-18 hours a day on my feet!) but had a VERY poor diet!  Like running to Jack In The Box and getting 10 tacos for lunch!).  I am now on Hospice for terminal coronary heart disease and failing.  Just wore the pump out and no one to blame except myself!


Hang in there pops. Thank you for sharing with me.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Same with me in my 50's.  Been battling it ever since!  That is why I started YAWYE (you are what you eat)!  Plus, as I now know (after 8 strokes, 3 heart attacks and 5 heart operations!) stress is a big factor too!  I set up a spreadsheet in Google Sheets (free) of: Time and Date, Glucose, Weight, Temp, BP, BP after 2 hours (after taking my morning meds), BM (Y/N), and day, plus any notes.  As soon as I get up I start to track my vitals, then take my meds, then do stuff on the computer, then take my BP 2 hours later.  I print it out for my wife to see (she is my Caregiver as I can no longer do anything) when she gets up, and then eat Breakfast and do up my meds for the day (17 prescription and 6 OTC meds in 3 doses).  I take my meds when I get up (after taking my vitals), at or around 4 pm, then an hour before I go to bed.  I usually am up by 5 am (used to get up at 4am when I was working, putting in 14-18 hours a day on my feet!) but had a VERY poor diet!  Like running to Jack In The Box and getting 10 tacos for lunch!).  I am now on Hospice for terminal coronary heart disease and failing.  Just wore the pump out and no one to blame except myself!


Going to check out YAWYE


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm good at this point my wife is not but she has it well under control. Life changes as we age for sure. We all have to adjust at one point or the other. Hang in there and work at it Hawging It it can be done.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 31, 2020)

Wish you all well! Glad you got yours under control hawg! Pop's what you are going through seems all too familiar to us, went through about the same with mom earlier this year. Two things made it easier...she isn't suffering and in pain anymore,  and secondly mom was a planner. She had all her affairs in order including her funeral which we still haven't been able to have but it was a huge help as it was the first parent to go. It showed us we needed to get things planned, just never know when our time is coming. We don't want to leave our kids not knowing what to do.

Ryan


----------



## bhambrewer (Aug 31, 2020)

I was heading the same way, when a friend told me about keto (low carb high fat) diet. I am low carb and doing intermittent fasting, too: I don't do breakfast, I fast 16 hours of the day, and I am losing 1/2b to 1lb a week. I am not far off losing 20% of what I weighed at my worst.

My friend who told me about keto? According to the NHS he is officially no longer Type 2 diabetic.

There *is* a way back from T2. But you have to do your own reading, as your health provider won't tell you about LCHF as it flies in the face of the advice from the USDA.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 31, 2020)

So many of us living with this.   Dr. Sten Ekberg on youtube has really helped me.  I watch him every night to learn more about how our body works and for inspiration.  Good luck to all of us.


----------



## kawboy (Aug 31, 2020)

Type 2 here as well, It's doable. Lots of diabetic friendly stuff out there.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 31, 2020)

Hawging It
 glad you got a handle on it. Sorry about your feet. Hopefully it will go away. 

 pops6927
 man I sure am sorry you are going through what you are. You Are setting a good example for your family in dealing with adversity. Hope you find comfort on the rest of your journey. Best wishes.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm good at this point my wife is not but she has it well under control. Life changes as we age for sure. We all have to adjust at one point or the other. Hang in there and work at it Hawging It it can be done.
> 
> Warren


Sure will


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 31, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> So many of us living with this.   Dr. Sten Ekberg on youtube has really helped me.  I watch him every night to learn more about how our body works and for inspiration.  Good luck to all of us.


Thanks Brian


----------



## disco (Aug 31, 2020)

Hang in there and keep well!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 31, 2020)

Some very cruel things out there we encounter in life. Some self inflicted , others we have absolutely no say in. All we can do is hope for the very best for all, the rest is in God's hands.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2020)

pops6927
  I'm sorry to hear that, keep strong!



 Hawging It
  I have diabetes all over both sides of my families and both of my parents have it but not badly.  I cut my carbs down to about no more than 20-45g a day even though I have no signs of it I figure I better get on it.  Plus a former girlfriend wanted to do keto a couple of years ago and I have no issue eating meat and veggies hahaha.  I burn all my carbs on ketchup and bbq sauce with my meals it seems hahaha.

Anyhow keep in there many and if you need any low carb tips or tricks feel free to ask.  In my recent post doing Hatch Green Chile, Tomatillos and Pork, I used shirataki rice which is basically no carb and almost no calories as the "grain" portion of the dish and things like that go a long way :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wishing everybody well...  Hawg... Glad you got it under control quickly...

Pop's..  As I've always said..  "YOU ARE THE MAN" ..  Keep fighting brother... I've still got plenty to learn from ya yet ... 

And as I have been finding out...  "Getting Old Is Not For Sissy's"


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2020)

Hawging It
 and everone else.

If you love pasta the BEST options are the soy bean/edamame pastas.
If you have an Aldi's near you they have 3 options that are all good and don't mind the colors, we've eaten colored pasta in our lives for sure:





						Soybean Spaghetti - Simply Nature | ALDI US
					

Shop for Simply Nature Soybean Spaghetti at ALDI. Discover quality pantry products at affordable prices when you shop at ALDI. Learn more.




					www.aldi.us
				




If you MUST order online then Vitacost.com has the BEST online prices for an edamame past in spaghetti and fetuchini noodle options:


			https://www.vitacost.com/productsearch.aspx?ss=1&t=edamame%20pasta
		


The soybean/edamame pastas have amazing noodle texture and flavor.  Basically like slightly al dente texture and are ready very quickly.  This is really like eating normal pasta but with a major reduction in net carbs (which is real carbs not stuff like fiber which is a non-nutritional value carb) as well as a major reduction in calories.  Use this noodle anywhere you would use a regular noodle.


Shirataki "noodles" (konjak root) is another noodle option BUT the texture of the "noodles" is more like a rice noodle so best used if you chop it short with meat scissors and is not the greatest for general or Italian noodle dishes but will work... especially if cut short.

The Shirataki "noodles" are best for asian type dishes due to their texture, I make Asian soups, stir frys, and Pho with them all the time.
HOWEVER, the Shirataki "rice" is small so the firmer texture thing is not really there which makes it good for any kind of pasta.  I just made spicy mac n cheese with it mmmmm!

Anything shirataki is basically 0-1 carb per pack and like 10 calories, the stuff has such low nutritional value but works amazingly for noodles even though the water it is in smells a little musky, the smell does not translate to flavor even if u just microwave with water and bouillon like a wanna be cheap ramen soup :D

Again besides a local brick and mortar store that cares the stuff (walmart),  Vitacost.com has best prices for it and sometimes runs discounts which can included buy one get one free or 50% off.


			https://www.vitacost.com/productsearch.aspx?ss=1&t=shirataki&s=PriceLowToHigh
		


If you want to make Coconut Flour wraps/tortillas let me know I make em and they are great!!!
Again way lower carb and taste and texture are great!  Doesn't taste as flour'ery or starchy as normal tortillas but taste better then any store bought tortilla or wrap you will ever buy and nope no coconut flavor in them which is surprising :)

I hope this info helps :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks for the like Hawging It it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 1, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Hawging It
> and everone else.
> 
> If you love pasta the BEST options are the soy bean/edamame pastas.
> ...


Wow! Glad to hear this. Gives me another option. I will find it I'm sure around here. Been buying bread online. Sandwich bread, cinnamon bread, hot dog buns and hamburger buns. The hamburger buns are the best of the group. Ain't as good as regular bread but not half bad. Beats no bread at all! No sugar. 7 grams carbs and 7 grams fiber which means Zero carbs. It's pricey but worth it for me.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 1, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Wow! Glad to hear this. Gives me another option. I will find it I'm sure around here. Been buying bread online. Sandwich bread, cinnamon bread, hot dog buns and hamburger buns. The hamburger buns are the best of the group. Ain't as good as regular bread but not half bad. Beats no bread at all! No sugar. 7 grams carbs and 7 grams fiber which means Zero carbs. It's pricey but worth it for me.
> View attachment 461226



Cool I'll keep an eye out for that bread!
I can totally live without bread and when I want it I make the coconut wraps.  I tried quite a few bread options and was just not very satisfied with many.  Some would have been great for corn bread but not regular bred substitutes.

With my coconut flour i can make tortilla/wrap style or a little thicker and grill it for pita style so that takes care of most sandwich, tortilla, and wrap situations for me.  It is not the friendliest in the world to work with but I have my process and setup down to where I can make 12-24 of them in about 30 minutes and then eat them over the following week or 2 :)

I'm an oddball when it comes to deserts and pastries.  I dont like cake, pie, cobbler, cupcakes, brownies, etc. they are all way too rich for my taste buds and cause this unpleasant overwhelming tingling sensation in my mouth between the back and of my jaw and my lower earlobes hahaha.

HOWEVER I do love a piece of chocolate or a candy or something sweet like that after a meal, not a ton of it but something.  I've figured out a way to solve this problem way more easily than finding good substitute bread :)


----------



## kawboy (Sep 2, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Cool I'll keep an eye out for that bread!
> I can totally live without bread and when I want it I make the coconut wraps.  I tried quite a few bread options and was just not very satisfied with many.  Some would have been great for corn bread but not regular bred substitutes.
> 
> With my coconut flour i can make tortilla/wrap style or a little thicker and grill it for pita style so that takes care of most sandwich, tortilla, and wrap situations for me.  It is not the friendliest in the world to work with but I have my process and setup down to where I can make 12-24 of them in about 30 minutes and then eat them over the following week or 2 :)
> ...


Do you have a recipe for the tortillas?


----------



## tallbm (Sep 2, 2020)

kawboy said:


> Do you have a recipe for the tortillas?



I went ahead and did a full post on it.  It is PACKED with info and instructions so you should have all you need but never hesitate to ask any questions you have.

These things are really great and are like a miracle item for those who can no longer have regular tortillas, wraps, and bread.  Again there is no coconut taste and these taste WAY better than regular store bought tortillas haha.

Here's the post and I hope this helps a lot of people, I put a lot of effort to take one of those horrible online recipe blog posts and make it both real and legit!  Enjoy! :)






						Friendly Tortillas and Wraps with Coconut Flour - Diabetic and Keto Friendly!!!
					

First off, this will not taste like coconut but tastes like a tortilla or wrap that is waaaay better then the stuff you buy at the store... I do not lie to you!!!! I was asked about this recipe in another thread where a few of our members expressed they were diabetic and now must cut down the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I went ahead and did a full post on it.  It is PACKED with info and instructions so you should have all you need but never hesitate to ask any questions you have.
> 
> These things are really great and are like a miracle item for those who can no longer have regular tortillas, wraps, and bread.  Again there is no coconut taste and these taste WAY better than regular store bought tortillas haha.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks so much for this. I will dig in and review.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 2, 2020)

tallbm said:


> I went ahead and did a full post on it.  It is PACKED with info and instructions so you should have all you need but never hesitate to ask any questions you have.
> 
> These things are really great and are like a miracle item for those who can no longer have regular tortillas, wraps, and bread.  Again there is no coconut taste and these taste WAY better than regular store bought tortillas haha.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 2, 2020)

Damn Tony, I am sorry to hear this.

I think I have a super low carb recipe for bread machines floating around here on SMF someplace.  The bread can also be done old school with a stand mixer and baked in the oven.  It sure does save some $$ if you have the time. 

Sounds like you caught it just in the nick of time. 
With my wife, we weren't so fortunate.  She spent a week in the ICU.  
The real kick in the balls was that she had seen her primary care doctor and an urgent care doctor the week before.  
It never dawned on either one to check her glucose levels.  They said she had the flu and a case of thrush.   
When I called 911, she couldn't even hold water down without throwing it back up and she started drifting in and out of consciousness.  
By the time the EMTs wheeled her into the ER, her glucose level was at 690.  
The ER doctor said if we had delayed any longer, my wife would have died. 
You are most fortunate to have an on the ball doctor.   
Has your doctor prescribed a glucose monitor?  
If not, ask for one because you will still to want monitor your glucose levels even while your behaving yourself diet wise. 

Stuart


----------



## JackWrench (Jun 12, 2021)

a friend has a similar situation, it's terrible.. the disease has been very common for a long time, many have heard and know about it, and at https://studydriver.com/diabetes-essay/ you can study more about diabetes in various studies, there are analyzed various life cases, various directions and stages of the disease, for general development and understanding will be beneficial to everyone.


----------

